# Baron Wemyss 5th Jul '66 to 27th Feb '67



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

One of my crew lists. The only time I recorded everybody onboard.
This was my first taste of the British Merchant Navy. Hungry Hogarth’s – what fun. :sweat: 

Master – D(?). Innes (paid off Panama 3rd August 1966)
Master – John D. Minards (joined Panama 3rd August 1966)
Ch/Off – John Hunter
2nd/Off – Martin Roche
3rd /Off – Charles Langlands (paid off St. John, NB 1st November 1966)
3rd/Off – James Mair (joined St John, NB, 1st November 1966)
Apprentice – Robert (Flash) Gainford (Australian, paid off Mourilyan 13th January 1967)
Ch/R/O – Ian Low (Sparks)
Jr/R/O – J. K. Dunham (Sparkie)
Ch/Eng – William Brodie
2nd/Eng – William Lapsley
3rd/Eng – Edward (Ted) McAuley
Extra 3rd/Eng – Bert Copp
Jnr/Eng – Peter Desmond
Jnr/Eng – Charlie Sneddon
Jnr/Eng – Dennis Newland
Elec – Ian Ferguson
Dky/Gr – Tony Mallin
Dky/Gr – Joe McAlvoy
Dky/Gr – Joe Korniesczjuk
Dky/Gr – Nick Carter (Jumped in St. John 8th November 1966 )
Dky/Gr – George Thomas (joined Bluff 20th December 1966)
Bosun – William Maclachlan (paid off 1st January 1967)
Bosun – T. Gubbon (from Hessle, worked for United Towing – Joined 14th January 1967 at Mourilyan)
Carpenter – Archibald Winston Churchill Boyd (selected to be chippy at launching of QE2)
AB – Bob Walker
AB – Ian Macdonald
AB – Chris (Robbie) Roberts (Jumped in Bluff 23rd December 1966)
AB – Fred Hansford (Paid off Mackay 17th September 1966)
AB – Steve Faulkner
AB – William Wallace (joined Bluff 20th December 1966)
AB – Ronald Campbell (joined Bluff 20th December 1966 – paid off Dunedin 1st January 1967)
AB – H. Kowalczky (joined Mourilyan 14th January 1967)
EDH – John (Goolie) Brownbridge
EDH – Mick Dalton (from Grimsby – paid off at Tampa 16th November 1966)
DHU – A. Dormain (joined Mourilyan 14th January 1967)
SOS – James (Big Jim) May
SOS – Barry Jackson (paid off Panama 23rd November 1966)
SOS – Dick Calhoun (joined Bluff 20th December 1966)
JOS – David (Peggy) Carpenter (deckboy)
Ch/Stwd – John W. Thomas
2nd/Stwd – Anthony (Bootsie) Clements (Jumped in St John 8th November 1966)
Assistant/Stwd – Eddie Phillips (promoted 2nd/Stwd 12th November 1966)
Assistant/Stwd – William Jackson (joined Bluff 20th December 1966)
Cabin Boy – Bill Christie
Cabin Boy – Dennis Richards
Ch/Cook – Paul Cilia (from Malta)
2nd/Cook – Joe Camilleri (from Malta)
DBS – Thomas Leonard Redfern (joined Dunedin 5th January 1967)


----------



## dpodave (Mar 15, 2008)

*Baron Wemyss*

That was some trip ha ha ,I sailed on her in `68, dougie was still skipper, and
it was one of the best trips I had deep sea, things had changed the food was great and the pay was 10% above BOT, stayed with them (SSM) for six years, happy days !!


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Seems to have improved a bit in a couple of years, Dave.
Maybe it was the change from Captain Minards!
Cheers


----------



## James MacDonald (Mar 17, 2006)

I payed off the Baron Belhaven in Nov 67 when Capt Minnard was aboard . I heard he died shortly afterwards when the ship was bought by the greeks at Greenock.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

That is a surprise, James.
He always seemed to be very healthy and wanted me to go back on the Wemyss when we got to Liverpool in Feb '67.
He reminded me of an old time sailing ship master. There's a picture of him at Suez attached.

Cheers
Kris


----------



## James MacDonald (Mar 17, 2006)

Thats the capt Minnard I knew ( R I P )


----------



## STANLEY GREENING (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi, I sailed on the Baron Weymss for 9 months as an EDH from mar-67 to dec-67, anyone remember me (Jock), Stan Greening from Montrose in Scotland.


----------



## billysummers (Jun 5, 2012)

hi k urgess I paid off the baron wemyss 5th july 66.cant sayI was sad to leave it.signed on dec.65 half the were sacked before we left birkenhead.Minards was captain.


----------



## Oceanspanner (Feb 9, 2014)

Sailed on her with Billy above. To set the record straight John Dela Minards did not die until 2007.

His obituary in The Glasgow Herald can be found at 
http://www.heraldscotland.com/captain-john-dela-minards-1.858845

Can't say I wasn't glad to see the back of her.


----------

